# Slingshot and explosives



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Slingshots and fireworks are great but...






:rofl:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very interesting! What was the setup?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

:rofl:
Nice shooting Kal!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Genoa, that could have been nice if it had really happened :nerd:



Charles said:


> Very interesting! What was the setup?
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles, it was rainy day so I had to do something.

Setup was Apple computer, iMovie and some special effects that I found from the internet.


----------

